# Daiwa Firewolf 47H



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a Firewolf 47H on a boat rod. 

Over the weekend I blew up a Spinning Reel I was using in the surf, along with the reel seat splitting a bit.

I am picking up another rig from a member, but would like to have a second to fish with.

Would that Firewolf work ok in the surf on a 10-12 ft med-heavy rod?

Think it has 20lb on it now. That way I can share a pole with the wife.

I am wondering about the distance I could throw it and if it would be prone to blow ups.

If it would perform ok, I am looking for a rod that would throw 6-8 (or)10 oz. with it. If you have one to sell, please PM me about it.

Thanks!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Mean''t for this to be in the Open Forum.. sorry!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

notta good surfin reel,Bob....no bearings in her...mesh driven....look fer a used slh20/30...or a 525mag on e-bay....soon as my custom gets made....I may have a caster ta get rid of....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> notta good surfin reel,Bob....no bearings in her...mesh driven....look fer a used slh20/30...or a 525mag on e-bay....soon as my custom gets made....I may have a caster ta get rid of....


That is what I suspected, likely no distance at all.

Good boat reel for drop and trolling.

Caught that BIG striper with it. (34 lbs) 

Problem is that I don't hardly ever fish in a boat where I need that kind of reel.

IF any of you do, and want a nice reel for that, please PM me.


----------

